# $300-350 system budget build ... need help



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

A buddy wants me to build him a system ...
his only request is that it plays CoD4-CoD5

PSU: $65 - MIR $54
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371016

Memory: $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211188

CPU: $86
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103694

mobo: $79 - MIR $69
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131618

=$310 after MIR =$290


I may have to find some used parts ... like a CPU and ram at nice cheap prices in the FS section to help save on money ...

with the CPU i was trying to get a dual core with a board that would give me a shot at unlocking all 4 cores.

any thoughts on this ... i am struggling to get it under the range he gave me


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

i think he needs to spend at least $600 if he wants a budget gaming build to play Call of duty.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> i think he needs to spend at least $600 if he wants a budget gaming build to play Call of duty.



I told him the same haha ... but i like a challenge so i figured i would give it a shot

I think if i go with used parts I can do it ... especially used video card CPU and ram .. maybe get lucky on a mobo ...


----------



## IINexusII (Feb 21, 2010)

well im not from the UK but ull just need to get the cheapest of everything...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

well RX-7 is selling his 8800GT's for $80,that will definitely run COD perfectly.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115621


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> well im not from the UK but ull just need to get the cheapest of everything...
> 
> http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/9929/350project.png



cool im not from the UK either 
taking ideas from your post though 



kurosagi01 said:


> well RX-7 is selling his 8800GT's for $80,that will definitely run COD perfectly.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115621



1 8800 will run cod4? cause if i needed both for $150 i would just get a 5770 for that price ...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 21, 2010)

Replace the CPU choice with this one:

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=AD5000ODJ&title=AMD-Athlon-X2-Dual-Core-Processor-5000-2-2GHz-AM2-OEM

I have not heard of a single failed unlock of this CPU.  Speculation is that it's a Phenom II 940 downclocked with 2 cores disabled. I have 2 running on all 4 cores @ 3.2Ghz 24/7 for F@H. Best bang for the buck right now.


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

check my FS


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> cool im not from the UK either
> taking ideas from your post though
> 
> 
> ...



a 8800GT is a legend card D: it can play all games today right now at high or max settings.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> a 8800GT is a legend card D: it can play all games today right now at high or max settings.



ya i use to have 2 in SLI back in the day and they were amazing haha... but have not kept up with them over the years :shadedshu


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Replace the CPU choice with this one:
> 
> http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=AD5000ODJ&title=AMD-Athlon-X2-Dual-Core-Processor-5000-2-2GHz-AM2-OEM
> 
> ...



very nice! i will have to check that out



ERazer said:


> check my FS



what part of DFW?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

I would buy the combo deal Erazer is having man.
$150 you get a Mobo+2GB ram+a quad core D:
then buy the 8800GT from RX-7 that makes it..
$230
Then buy this PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> very nice! i will have to check that out
> 
> 
> 
> what part of DFW?



Plano

fyi i got 550 ultra psu fs too no pic tho


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 21, 2010)

man might aswell get all the parts from Erazer and the 8800GT from RX-7 haha


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

heck i even got antec 300 case if u need it fs

i didnt put it up due shppin cost but ur in dfw we can work something out


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I would buy the combo deal Erazer is having man.
> $150 you get a Mobo+2GB ram+a quad core D:
> then buy the 8800GT from RX-7 that makes it..
> $230
> ...



lol ... ya i am seriously looking at both those deals ... gotta get a hold of my buddy and let him know the price and all that ...

still need a PSU though ...would the one up top work? anything else you would recommend?


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

i got this psu http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=205808741&listingid=32333913


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

ERazer said:


> i got this psu http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=205808741&listingid=32333913



PM sent


----------



## a_ump (Feb 22, 2010)

that's the best bang/buck build i could manage right now that would play CoD. unless he doesn't need a dvd player, hdd, case or something. and that mobo has SB710 so it has ACC to "possibly" unlock more cores on the CPU.

wishlist link


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

nice nice a_ump 

all he needs though is CPU,RAM,PSU,Mobo, and a video card ... he has the rest.


----------



## a_ump (Feb 22, 2010)

SOB!!!! haha, k i'll work on that then. boredom gotta love it

n no offense, but where u thinking kurosagi01? lol u don't 600 when its just those 5 parts.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

a_ump said:


> SOB!!!! haha, k i'll work on that then. boredom gotta love it
> 
> n no offense, but where u thinking kurosagi01? lol u don't 600 when its just those 5 parts.



haha boredom is nice in situations like this


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 22, 2010)

Done and Done 2gb of DDr3 1600, usb 3.0, sata 6Gb/s   EDIT: or if you want so save some more money get this Mobo same as the one in the pic just no usb 3.0 and Sata6gb/s http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128392


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

but would 2GB of DDR3 be better than 4GB DDR2? .... running windows 7


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 22, 2010)

well i have seen computers run w7 with 256mb of ddr so probably

here's with 4gb and the cheaper mobo


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2010)

First of all, what all do you need?  Everything including case?  Are you re-using any parts from an old computer?  Need an OS?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> First of all, what all do you need?  Everything including case?  Are you re-using any parts from an old computer?  Need an OS?





copenhagen69 said:


> nice nice a_ump
> 
> all he needs though is CPU,RAM,PSU,Mobo, and a video card ... he has the rest.




mentioned a few posts later .. sorry for the confusion


----------



## n-ster (Feb 22, 2010)

You live near Microcenter?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

n-ster said:


> You live near Microcenter?



yep


----------



## n-ster (Feb 22, 2010)

then forget all other builds... I am going to suggest a much better one soon  

EDIT: Would you like it to be easier to upgrade later for a few more bucks? (going am3) is this important?

and do you trust MIRs?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

n-ster said:


> then forget all other builds... I am going to suggest a much better one soon



lol ... alrighty ... waiting to see what kinda pro build you can come up with 

remember 

CPU, vid card, PSU, 4GB ram, mobo


----------



## n-ster (Feb 22, 2010)

See my edit


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

n-ster said:


> then forget all other builds... I am going to suggest a much better one soon
> 
> EDIT: Would you like it to be easier to upgrade later for a few more bucks? (going am3)
> 
> and do you trust MIRs?



upgrade ... not really a big priority 
MIR ... i trust them so far


----------



## n-ster (Feb 22, 2010)

could I have a TX zip code so I can approximate prices (tax and ship stuff like that)


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

75205
choose the richardson store


----------



## n-ster (Feb 22, 2010)

Not only 4gb of RAM, but 1066 at that  or for 10$ less there is 800 if you want

Total is like 361.XX$ - 10$ MIR


----------



## ERazer (Feb 22, 2010)

lol his friend dont wanna save money on my FS thread


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

heh ... very nice build there n-ster

is it me or does microcenters site not list everything in the right categories ... i click on AMD CPUs and it lists like 4 ... i know they have more than that ...


----------



## n-ster (Feb 22, 2010)

yea there site isn't that good... only 4-5 amd cpus (550, 620,630, and 720 and 965) qualify for the 30$ off mobo maybe that is why?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

ERazer said:


> lol his friend dont wanna save money on my FS thread





n-ster said:


> I am sorry I didn't understand... could you rephrase please?



my friend is lazy and keeps giving me vague answers as to when i will get the money to build this system ... that is what hes going for ...

hes an idiot and ends up spending way more than he should if he would just listen to me lol


----------



## n-ster (Feb 22, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> my friend is lazy and keeps giving me vague answers as to when i will get the money to build this system ... that is what hes going for ...
> 
> hes an idiot and ends up spending way more than he should if he would just listen to me lol



lol sry ERazer I am tired and didn't understand you meant buying your stuff lol

Oh btw, that 4670 with DDR3 in on special atm, but I think it ends soon... maybe even tonight  it is a pretty good deal so tell your friend that if he has 63$ to give them to you to save him money later lol


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

this 4670 seems like a popular low end card ... i see it being recommended a lot around forums ...

I just have not been keep track though .. is it that good ... benchmarks are 'ok' on it


----------



## n-ster (Feb 22, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> this 4670 seems like a popular low end card ... i see it being recommended a lot around forums ...
> 
> I just have not been keep track though .. is it that good ... benchmarks are 'ok' on it



The DDR3 version is a great bang/buck... Please do buy it ASAP since the sale ends in like 3 hours lol... it will save you 12+$


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

n-ster said:


> The DDR3 version is a great bang/buck... Please do buy it ASAP since the sale ends in like 3 hours lol... it will save you 12+$



ah ok ... alright im gonna grab that ... if he doesnt want it then i am sure i can find a use for it


----------



## a_ump (Feb 22, 2010)

for me if i was picking 5 parts i'd go with 2gb n with the $40 saved from 2gb go with a stronger graphic card as it'll influence a game's FPS more than ram will. I too picked an x3 but went with the cheapest one since you stated you'd be tryin to unlock cores i'm assuming you also know how to overclock so even a modest overclock of 3.2ghz should be achievable.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2010)

a_ump said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100222/$350.jpg
> for me if i was picking 5 parts i'd go with 2gb n with the $40 saved from 2gb go with a stronger graphic card as it'll influence a game's FPS more than ram will. I too picked an x3 but went with the cheapest one since you stated you'd be tryin to unlock cores i'm assuming you also know how to overclock so even a modest overclock of 3.2ghz should be achievable.



Thats a good build but why not spend $80 on buying RX-7 8800GT?? and use the other $40 on buying 4GB DDR3 ram.
Sounds like a solid good plan to me.


----------



## a_ump (Feb 22, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Thats a good build but why not spend $80 on buying RX-7 8800GT?? and use the other $40 on buying 4GB DDR3 ram.
> Sounds like a solid good plan to me.



haha true, but i didn't go through the FS thread. if OP goes through FS thread he could def get some good deals.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 22, 2010)

IMO$ either the 4670 DDR3 at 63$ or RX-7's 8800GT are both great deals... whichever will fit his friend's needs anyways


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.svc.com/ocz700gxssli-b.html
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121071
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127452 OR Erazer's 8800GT
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161030
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.334872


----------



## ERazer (Feb 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://www.svc.com/ocz700gxssli-b.html
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121071
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127452 OR Erazer's 8800GT
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161030
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.334872



its Rx-7 8800gt


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2010)

ERazer said:


> its Rx-7 8800gt



LMAO Yeah .. that too! 

EDIT:

Here's some ram
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114725

Also I do have some ddr3 I can part with if needed.


----------

